# Crosspost - Show Drapes for the Supreme



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Cross-posted from Classifieds in case someone going to the Supreme needs drapes but hasn't looked there

Pretty Lilac, Pink and Cream drapes with hand painted butterfly details.

It is pretty much a 'show in a bag' as it now also contains a lead crystal water or food bowl (nice heavy 70's white fire design so tough stuff  )

All you need is a litter tray and another food/water dish - oh and a cat!



> Luxurious One of a Kind Hand Made Show Drapes
> 
> Perfect for TICA, the GCCF Supreme Show, Felis Britannica or Exhibition
> 
> ...


Luxury Supreme Cat Show Drapes GCCF | eBay


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

have just dropped the opening bid to *£60!!!*

brilliant set that should last many shows and set off almost any girl to perfection!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Wow!! Perfect Diamonds are Forever themed


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Wow!! Perfect Diamonds are Forever themed


 well close lol - I made these last year but they do have a small diamante crystal on each side of the bed canopy  so close


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Now Sold thanks


----------

